
How Ikea took over the world - sergeant3
http://fortune.com/ikea-world-domination/
======
gojomo
And the whole thing saves on taxes by being a Dutch 'charitable foundation'!

"IKEA: Flat-pack Accounting [2006]" –
[http://www.economist.com/node/6919139](http://www.economist.com/node/6919139)

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
And exploiting cheap, non-union labor in the US.

~~~
mikesickler
I assume you're referring to the customers who spend hours assembling this
stuff?

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
No. they produce much of the flat pack furniture for their US stores in a
domestic factory.

~~~
johansch
That changed in 2011, afaik.

[http://www.labornotes.org/2011/08/furniture-workers-win-
ikea...](http://www.labornotes.org/2011/08/furniture-workers-win-ikea-union-
drive-help-abroad)

"After scathing articles about conditions in the Swedwood plant appeared
overseas, union woodworkers in Europe and Asia pressured the iconic Swedish
brand."

------
ArtDev
Design-driven furniture development at its finest.

On a related note, looks like Ikea Hackers had a recent redesign:
[http://www.ikeahackers.net/](http://www.ikeahackers.net/)

~~~
rockdiesel
Not really recent. They've had that design since Oct. 2013.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20131004002539/http://www.ikeaha...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131004002539/http://www.ikeahackers.net/)

------
pcurve
Said Korean IKEA

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM3de1ETvks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM3de1ETvks)

Doesn't look whole lot different than other IKEA I've seen.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrSnTCaENhk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrSnTCaENhk)

In my opinion, IKEA is successful largely because they have huge breadth of
products in terms of variety, design, quality, and price points.

It also helps that Koreans have been overpaying for furniture for decades.

------
galapago
No Ikeas in South America, afaik.

